# Light testing



## greco (Sep 24, 2010)

I need a quick tutorial in light testing. We need to spec some basic testing for new lighting. I am quessing that some level of light at a work surface. Would this be lumnens, footcandles or something else and is it tested with a light meter? Also we want to test the wavelength. We know we want aprox. 530nm. What is the name of this test and what meter is used? This is for a semi conductor fab. The design was done over ten years ago so we are not trying to hold anyone to that but we would like to know some what the light level is and the wavelength is somewhat important.
thanks for any help

Jeff


----------



## Alexcesp (Mar 8, 2020)

I can help if still need.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

think he may have solved the problem as the post is more than 10 years old


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

wcord said:


> think he may have solved the problem as the post is more than 10 years old


duuuuuur no i think he died with it unsolved. hurry get a ouija board


----------

